# ICD 10 code for erosive esophagitis



## joegeorgeoommen (Mar 7, 2019)

Erosive esophagitis code is not leading in ICD 10 index. Erosion of esophagus leading to ulcerative esophagitis. Which ICD code can use? K20.8 other esophagitis or K22.10 ulcerative esophagitis?


----------



## surfergirl (Apr 1, 2019)

k20.8 is what I use


----------

